# How to Shave a Boer Doe for Fair?



## 4HAndAnimalLover

I have a doe that i will be showing next year and i don't know how to shave her. Can anyone tell me how to clip her? Thanks


----------



## Jessica84

If no one answers you in a few days bump this. I have a DVD, chances fit it to win it, and I'm going to sit down and watch the DVD and draw a picture of a goat and mark it on the where he shaves and what size and blade he uses so I don't have to take my tv and DVD player out side when the kids and I start to play with the kids lol but I have to admit I'm really bad at remembering things so that's why I say bump this


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Following!


----------



## amanda5858

Is it a breeding show or a market show?


----------



## amanda5858

Here's an example of how to clip a breeding doe. 
The neck and head and chest are clipped, and the the hock is "carved" out. Rest of the body is usually left with hair. Try to blend in the hair lines as best as you can.









Here's an example of how to clip a market doe. 
The whole body is shaved except from the hock down and from the knee down. Most also leave a small switch on the tip of tail.


----------



## 4HAndAnimalLover

*Whats the difference*



amanda5858 said:


> View attachment 108946
> 
> 
> Here's an example of how to clip a breeding doe.
> The neck and head and chest are clipped, and the the hock is "carved" out. Rest of the body is usually left with hair. Try to blend in the hair lines as best as you can.
> 
> View attachment 108947
> 
> 
> Here's an example of how to clip a market doe.
> The whole body is shaved except from the hock down and from the knee down. Most also leave a small switch on the tip of tail.


What is the difference between market and breeding


----------



## 4HAndAnimalLover

*i found this photo is this right*


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so I don't know how well this will help you. Yea I know my drawing looks like a 2 year old did it lol but between it all it and the others might help you out. I can't explain that area by the back legs it's something that you would have to see in the video to understand :/ but if you look at pictures of some show does you should get a idea of what is going on there. Everywhere you shave use a thinning comb to blend. You want the legs to look straight. And above the Hawks you want it to look like she has a nice round behind. Hope this helps :/


----------

